# Datalogger Davis IP



## ACalado (19 Nov 2022 às 18:27)

Boa tarde,

Alguém tem para venda algum datalogger do descontinuado por IP da Davis?

Obrigado 

Enviado do meu SM-N975F através do Tapatalk


----------

